# Ventura 10 speed frame.



## Scout Evans (Feb 12, 2021)

I bought this 24" ten speed in excellent condition used in 1982, and it's seen thousands of miles of use in the Philippines by different family members. Just the frame has survived. It originally had steel wheels and cottered cranks. I plan to bring it back to life again. Is it Japanese and is 76 the year going by the number?


----------



## juvela (Feb 12, 2021)

-----

there is one Ventura badge which was a second marque for Centurion, which in turn was a house brand for a distributor in Los Angeles

the Ventura head emblems have seen previously are different from this one so perhaps this may be a Ventura badge unrelated to Centurion


-----


----------

